# WSDL Exception mit SOAPUI



## e9926044 (9. Feb 2012)

Hi,

ich habe einen WS und möchte mich zu diesem mit SOAPUI verbinden, dabei bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung. Weiß jemand wieso und was ich da machen kann?


```
Thu Feb 09 11:34:28 CET 2012:ERROR:org.apache.xmlbeans.XmlException: http://localhost:8080/MyWSV4/services/ServiceTreeServicePort?wsdl:0: error: A simpleContent extension must define a base type
   org.apache.xmlbeans.XmlException: http://localhost:8080/MyWSV4/services/ServiceTreeServicePort?wsdl:0: error: A simpleContent extension must define a base type
   	at org.apache.xmlbeans.impl.schema.SchemaTypeSystemCompiler.compile(SchemaTypeSystemCompiler.java:225)
   	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
   	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
   	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
   	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
   	at org.apache.xmlbeans.XmlBeans.compileXmlBeans(XmlBeans.java:667)
   	at org.apache.xmlbeans.XmlBeans.compileXsd(XmlBeans.java:553)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.xsd.SchemaUtils.buildSchemaTypes(SchemaUtils.java:275)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.xsd.SchemaUtils.loadSchemaTypes(SchemaUtils.java:185)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.XmlSchemaBasedInterfaceDefinition.loadSchemaTypes(XmlSchemaBasedInterfaceDefinition.java:79)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.wsdl.WsdlInterfaceDefinition.load(WsdlInterfaceDefinition.java:52)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.wsdl.WsdlContext.loadDefinition(WsdlContext.java:66)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.wsdl.WsdlContext.loadDefinition(WsdlContext.java:30)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.AbstractDefinitionContext.cacheDefinition(AbstractDefinitionContext.java:264)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.AbstractDefinitionContext.access$400(AbstractDefinitionContext.java:44)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.AbstractDefinitionContext$Loader.construct(AbstractDefinitionContext.java:230)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.support.swing.SwingWorkerDelegator.construct(SwingWorkerDelegator.java:46)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.support.swing.SwingWorker$2.run(SwingWorker.java:140)
   	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Thu Feb 09 11:34:28 CET 2012:ERROR:com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.xsd.SchemaException
   com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.xsd.SchemaException
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.xsd.SchemaUtils.buildSchemaTypes(SchemaUtils.java:285)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.xsd.SchemaUtils.loadSchemaTypes(SchemaUtils.java:185)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.support.definition.support.XmlSchemaBasedInterfaceDefinition.loadSchemaTypes(XmlSchemaBasedInterfaceDefinition.java:79)
   	at com.eviware.soapui.impl.wsdl.support.wsdl.WsdlInterfaceDefinition.load(WsdlInterfaceDefinition.java:52)
```


----------



## nillehammer (9. Feb 2012)

So wie die Exception aussieht, hast Du einen Syntaxfehler in dem zugrunde liegenden XML-Schema. Es fehlt in einer SimpleContent-Definition der Basetype. Es müsste irgendwie so aussehen:
[XML]
<xs:simpleContent>
      <xs:extension base="basetype">
        ....
        ....
      </xs:extension>
</xs:simpleContent>
[/XML]

Schau Dir Dein XML-Schema mal im Eclipse-XML-Editor oder einem anderen validierenden Editor Deiner Wahl an. Der müsste die entsprechende Stelle eigenlich schon anmeckern.


----------



## e9926044 (9. Feb 2012)

Ich bin jetzt ein paar tests gefahren und hab herausgefunden, dass da der Fehler liegt: 


```
<xsd:simpleType name="StatusCode">
      <xsd:restriction base="xsd:string">
         <xsd:enumeration value="Ok"/>
         <xsd:enumeration value="Pending"/>
         <xsd:enumeration value="Warning"/>
      </xsd:restriction>
   </xsd:simpleType>
```

Wisst ihr vielleicht was da falsch ist?


----------



## e9926044 (10. Feb 2012)

OK, habs doch nicht, 
ich vermute mal der SOAPUI- Parser (ich hab 2 Versionen ausprobiert - 3.6 und 4.0.1) kommt mit den restrictions, enumerations usw. in den Schemata nicht klar,

Vielleicht hilft da einen SoapUI- Lizenz.


----------



## DerFeivel (10. Feb 2012)

e9926044 hat gesagt.:


> OK, habs doch nicht,
> ich vermute mal der SOAPUI- Parser (ich hab 2 Versionen ausprobiert - 3.6 und 4.0.1) kommt mit den restrictions, enumerations usw. in den Schemata nicht klar,
> 
> Vielleicht hilft da einen SoapUI- Lizenz.



Kannst du die wsdl  und die ggf. Importierten Schemata mal posten? Mir sind zwar schon einige s
noapui-Fehler untergekommen, aber das wäre mir neu


----------

